# Stubby



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I found a fiberglass rod that had the tip broke off. Not sure what these rods are used for but they are solid glass and have about 10" of very flimsy tip. The local hardware store and tackle shop carry them. Anyways this one had the tip broke off and was $4. I cut and sanded it down to 40" and built it up with some fugi hardloys and some cork I had laying around. I can deadlift a 10lb dumbell but it feels much better with 7.5lbs of drag so I'm going to use my calcutta 200 with 30lb braid and 20lb floro and try to catch some big eye on it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

...:thumbup: went for functionality on this one. No crazy wraps or inlays. Just built to catch a fish but I did add a little bit of shininess to it. And yes, it has 7 guides plus a tip. I wanted to do 5 but the blank wouldn't allow it.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks solid LP !! Let us know how it works .


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! I'm satisfied with the way it came out. Here's. Load test I did earlier. Top is 7 - 7.5lbs of drag slipping and the bottom is me thumbing it to 10lbs.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally hooked a fish that put a bend in the rod. I've used it a few times before and anything under 10lbs just doesn't cut it. 

https://instagram.com/p/BEknqj5DDTr/


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Read your report on Salty rods. Nice day


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Rod makes you look BIG...er, Chris! Good to see your smiling face. Hope all is well with the fam. Killer rod...Stubby...LOL! What reel is that?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Rod makes you look BIG...er, Chris! Good to see your smiling face. Hope all is well with the fam. Killer rod...Stubby...LOL! What reel is that?


Haha thanks Joe! All is good here. Kid is growing like a weed! 

The reel is a pro gear V40. I'm thinking about getting a 30 and 50 for surf slinging.


----------

